# 200A Overhead Service with 2"PVC Riser



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sparky1plug said:


> Have noticed lately some 200A Overhead Services installed with 2" PVC around my Area in M.A. .Some have a 2"Expansion joint within the 12'of Riser.while others do not. Is this new to the NEC Or Mass Code?Or just a misinterpretation?thank - you for your input.I Need to purchase a new code book a.s.a.p.


It's stupid. The top of the riser ends in a weatherhead that doesn't get attached to anything. The PVC is free to expand and contract all it wants without effecting anything. There is no need for an expansion fitting.

You will see this guy who is in New England install an expansion fitting in a 7' long service riser, pure stupidity.

Around the 3:20 mark:


----------



## sparky1plug (May 23, 2008)

Thank -you! My thoughts Exactly. waste of time and $.thought it might be a code change. some many of them .maybe just newbies.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys always go SE cable risers up there. So I guess most EC's aren't used to PVC risers.

I have to run SE cable on a service next week. Ugh, it's so ugly I hate doing it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree pure stupidity. Most of the time they are not even required on underground. That is just a POCO requirement. 
The only time they are required by the NEC is when they are between two fixed points and over so long in a high temp differential area.


----------



## sparky1plug (May 23, 2008)

Thank-you! That's the way I interpreted it. Between two fixed points. I just see so many new ones .thought it may have been a code change.


----------

